# .war Files



## Guest (8. Aug 2007)

hallo,

kann mir einer sagen, was alles in ein .war File gehört? Diese Datei wir in NetBeans ja automatisch erzeugt.
Wenn ich dieses File uploaden will, dann kommt immer so eine Fehlermeldung die sagt, dass die Java-Webapplikation nicht gestartet werden konnte...

kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Wäre sehr dankbar.

gruss


----------



## Guest (8. Aug 2007)

also es liegt zu 99,9999999999999999999999999999999999999% nicht daran das dir netbeans was falsches zusammenpackt.... poste mal ne genauere fehlerbeschreibung.


----------



## Gast (8. Aug 2007)

Der Server läuft über die Plesk Software mit welcher man nur .war Files uploaden kann.

Die Fehlerbeschreibung ist ziemlich mager. Wie gesagt:
"Java-Webapplikation konnte nicht gestartet werden: Unable to query Tomcat Manager: couldn't connect to host"

Das wars auch schon....


----------



## The_S (9. Aug 2007)

Und mehr steht nicht im Error-Log? Kann ich mir fast gar nicht vorstellen ...


----------



## Jockel (9. Aug 2007)

Vergiß mal ganz schnell Plesk, log dich per SSH ein und schau mal nach, was in den Tomcat-Logs steht.


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vergiß mal ganz schnell Plesk, log dich per SSH ein und schau mal nach, was in den Tomcat-Logs steht.


Danke für eure Antworten.
Hab mir mal den Support zu nutzen gemacht, welcher meinte, dass meine Domain erst noch auf dem Server umschalten muss. Mal sehen obs dann klappt....

ps: ssh? Zur Verfügung stehen nur Plesk und Ftp.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Aug 2007)

Du wirst doch wohl ne SSH-Verbindung oder ähnliches aufbauen können.
Schau mal in den Tomcatlogs. Wie versuchst du die Datei hochzuladen? FTP?

Gruß


----------



## Guest (11. Aug 2007)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie versuchst du die Datei hochzuladen? FTP?


Nein nicht FTP. Im Plesk ist diese Funktion integriert, in welcher man .war Files uploaden kann. Mehr nicht. Diese wird dann automatisch auf dem Server installiert.

Wie gesagt, hab mir mal den Support zu herzen genommen und hoffe das es nachdem meine Domain auf den neuen Server umschalten wird funktioniert. Kanns mir zwar nur schlecht vorstellen, aber wenns funzt ist umso besser^^

Ist ja eigentlich nicht umbedingt ein Java Hosting, hauptsächlich ASP.NET Anwendungen. Aber wenn schon das Javahosting noch zusätzlich zur verfügung steht, warum nicht mal etwas rumbasteln....

thx all.


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich bins wieder :wink:
Leider funktioniert es immernoch nicht.... wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand von euch mir mal so ein Test *.war File bereitstellen kann, damit ich mich vergewissern kann, das es nicht an dem liegt.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gast (17. Aug 2007)

hi nochmals^^

so entlich funktioniert es.... hat jedoch nichts mit dem WAR-Archiv zutun sondern lediglich ein Problem von meinem hoster.

damit ist die Sache geklärt.

mfg


----------

